# سحابة الشهود تقترب من الأرض !  أحداث عجيبة وأمور مدهشة تحدث فى بلادنا الحبيبة مصر



## prayer (7 فبراير 2009)

كتب رشا نور ، خدمة مصر للمسيح  
 
  السبت, 07 فبراير 2009     

*" لذلك نحن أيضاً أذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا لنطرح كل ثقل و الخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة و لنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا " (عب  12 :  1) .*






 ​ 
*الأخت / دميانة "هالة " قبل المعجزة .* 

​ *عندما أرسل الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه ( وكل المؤمنين من بعدهم ) لمأمورية الكرازة العظمى لأنتشار ملكوت السموات قال لهم : " فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الأب و الابن و الروح القدس . و علموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به و ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر امين " ( مت  28 :  19 – 20 ) .. بل وقد أعطاهم الصلاحيات الكاملة لهذا العمل فقال لهم الرب يسوع : " و هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي و يتكلمون بألسنة جديدة . يحملون حيات و ان شربوا شيئا مميتاً لا يضرهم و يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون . " (مر  16 :  16 – 17 ) ... 

الغريب ونحن فى زمن رد كل شيء الذى ينبغى أن يُرد فيه كل المسلوب سبعة أضعاف وتحول مصر للمسيح ... تقلص دور الكنيسة الكرازي فى بلادنا الحبيبة مصر بسبب أنتشار روح الخوف الذى سرى فى  أعضائها نتيجة القهر واشعال أتون الإضطهاد المحمى سبعة أضعاف .. وضعف الإيمان بل وترك روح الجعالة التى تقول : " أن غاية إيماننا خلاص النفوس " بما فيهم أقاربنا الأحباء المسلمين الذين هم أهلنا ... وهنا كان ينبغي أن تتدخل السماء وتتحرك فاعليات النعمة الغنية وسكيب الروح القدس .. فتحركت سحابة الشهود المحيطة بنا من أبطال الإيمان وبدأ العمل فى مشروع " بركة مصر " وعودتها للمسيح ... وعندما نقول مصر فنحن نتكلم عن مفتاح كل الدول العربية والإسلامية .. فلولا مصر ما كان للإسلام قائمة اليوم ... ومن عجب العجاب أننا نرى بوادر التحول العظيم وبشاير المجد تملأ أرضينا والحقول المبيضة تنتظر الحصادين وقد أرسل رب الحصاد فعلة من سحابة شهوده من  ابطال الإيمان ليعملوا مع حصادين الكنيسة المجاهدة معاً ..

** أننا اليوم أمام أحداث عجيبة وأمور مدهشة تحدث فى بلادنا الحبيبة مصر ... لم نرى مثلها ولم تسمع بها إذن ولم تخطر على قلب بشر .. حيث قد وردت إلينا من خلال خدمة مصر للمسيح أخبار عن آيات وعجائب ومعجزات خارقة للطبيعة تغطى كل ارض مصر بل والبلاد العربية والإسلامية التى حولنا .. والجديد فى الأمر أن سحابة الشهود المحيطة بنا بدأت تعمل بقوة فى بلادنا فى مجال الكرازة للمسلمين ...

 وعندما نقول تعبير " الكرازة للمسلمين " ثق عزيزي القارئ أننا لم نطلق هذا التعبير إلا بعد تحقيقات وتحريات وبحث وفحص وتمحيص و حتى " لا نتكلم في رياء أقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرنا " (1تي  4 :  2)  ... وقد قمنا بنشر عدد من هذه الآيات والعجائب على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :*
* 1 -  أختبار ضابط شرطة . (هنا ) أو  اضغط هنا )*

*2 – الهاربون من الأتون . *
* www.egypt4christ.com *
* 3 – نعم يرد المسلوب سبع أضعاف . *
* www.egypt4christ.com *
* وسنوالي نشر الكثير من هذه الآيات والعجائب من المعجزات تباعاً حسبما تسمح لنا مشيئة الرب إلهنا وعنايته وحرصاً منا على سلامة هؤلاء العابرين وحفاظاً على أروحهم كدواعى أمن حتى لا تبطش بهم يد الغدر الإسلامي الإرهابي ... واليوم نعرض قصة : *

*لم تكن للنار قوة على اجسامهم !*
​ *اذ نقدم اليوم دليل أخر من الآيات والعجائب وهو ماحدث مع أختنا العابرة إلى نور المسيح وهى الأخت / دميانة " هالة  " زوجة أخونا العابر لنور المسيح / هاشم محمد هاشم المتنصر بإسم الأخ / عمانوئيل وماحدث هو أن أختنا الحبيبة  ولدت إبنهما الرائع " إيليا " منذ أربعة أشهر ... وفى يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 2 / 12 / 2008 وأثناء تجهيز وجبة الرضاعة له إنفجر فيها البوتوجاز ... مما أحدث حروق في جسدها بنسبة 80 % .. وقد أكلت النار عينها الشمال بنصف وجهها وكل شعر رأسها .. حتى ظهرت عظام الجمجمة واسنانها غير ما أحدثته من حروق شديدة فى كل صدرها وكل بطنها وهو مايصنف بالحالة ( بالدرجة الثالثة ) ... أذ تفحم لحمها وبليت عظامها بدأ جسدها  أفرز السائل الأصفر من كل جروحها ... طلب الطبيب المعالج من عمانوئيل زوجها أن يأخذها إلى البيت لآنها قد أشرفت على الموت ولا أمل فى الشفاء وطلب منه التسليم لأرادة الله ... وظلت على هذا الوضع لمدة أسبوعين .

** أخذها عمانوئيل إلى البيت ... ولما سألنا عن من كان يرعى الطفل إيليا  ؟ ... علمنا أن الطفل الرضيع " إيليا " كان يختفى فى وقت الوجبات ويعود شبعاناً نائماً !!! ... بل وهناك الكثير من الأمور العجيبة التى تحدث مع أخونا عمانوئيل التى سوف نفصح بها وقتها .*
* إلى هنا والأخ / عمانوئيل ينتظر مراحم الرب وألطافه إلى أن ظهرت له القديسة الأم إيريني ... وقد عرف أنها هى التى كانت تأخذ الطفل الرضيع " إيليا " وتتولى رعايته رعاية كاملة حتى نظافته ... يالها من أمور عجيبة تفوق التصور !

* * فى يوم الخميس الموافق 1 / 1 / 2009 طلب مجموعة قديسي سحابة الشهود من الكنيسة المنتصرة من الآباء السواح الذين ظهروا للأخ / عمانوئيل .. أن يقوم بشراء ملابس للأخت / دميانة " هالة  "  ... وقد احتار أخونا من هذا الطلب ...  فهل يجهز ملابس الدفن أم يجهز ملابس لها جديدة ... ورجع أخونا وطلب من القديسين مرة أخرى ... فقالوا له ملابس جديدة ... واحتار أخونا أكثر ... حقاً أنها معاملات مبهرة لأمجاد سماوية .

** وفى يوم السبت الموافق 3 / 1 / 2009 كان عمانوئيل يقف فى الحجرة التى تنام فيها أختنا الحبيبة / دميانة " هالة " زوجته وقد إمتلئت الغرفة بنور لم يُرى مثله من قبل ورأى سبعة أرواح الرب تملأ المكان وتغطي أختنا الحبيبة وامتلئت الحجرة من قديسين الكنيسة المنتصرة والسواح ... فجأة أرتفعت من على سريرها محمولة بالملاية لتلتزق بسقف الحجرة ... بعد فترة وجيزة نزلت مرة أخرى لتنادي على أخونا / عمانوئيل ليجدها أخونا الحبيب جالسة على سريرها وهى فى كامل صحتها ... ودون أى حروق فى جسدها ... وكما يقول الكتاب : " الذين لم تكن للنار قوة على اجسامهم و شعرة من رؤوسهم لم تحترق و سراويلهم لم تتغير و رائحة النار لم تات عليهم . " ( دانيال 3 : 37 ) ... ومن عجب العجاب أن عاد لحمها كلحم طفل صغير ! 


* * عزيزي القارئ نحن ننقل لك هذا الاختبار المبهر بالصور وسنكتفى بهذا القدر منه على رغم ماعندنا من آيات وعجائب ومعجزات ومعاملات الله مع هذه العائلة الرائعة عمانوئيل و دميانة و ابنهما إيليا ... ونود ان نلمح للسادة ضباط أمن الدولة بلاظوغلي الذين يحاولون قتل أخونا عمانوئيل ...- آخر هذه المحاولات كانت الأسبوع الماضى حيث  قاموا بإغراقه فى نهر النيل والرب أنقذه وأقامه من الموت ... وهو يردد وإن سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي ...

 - وإننا من موقعنا خدمة مصر للمسيح نعلن لبواسل وزارة الداخلية أن يكفوا عن محاولاتهم الدنيئة حتى لا يرهقون انفسهم عناء محاولاتهم الباطلة والتى لاتجرى قصداً مع قديسين إلهنا الحي يسوع المسيح فهو أمس و اليوم و إلى الأبد ... 

* *كما نقول للقديسين ( أى المخصصين للقدوس الذى دعاهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه يسوع ) من مسيحي مصر أن لا يكفوا عن الصلاة حتى يهرب ويرحل روح الضلال من بلادنا وتبرأ ارضينا منه ... فيعود الرب ويحينا ويفرح بالرب شعبه ... فهيا لتنضموا إلى سحابة الشهود فى عملها للحصاد الآخير وتهيئ الكنيسة كعروس مزينة لعريسها رب المجد وللأختطاف العظيم والمجئ الثاني لربنا يسوع المسيح ... ونتضرع لرب المجد أن ينزع الخوف وروح الأرتياع من كنيستنا ويشفى انشقاقاتها موحداً إياها  لتنظر إلى عريسها رئيس إيمانها ومكمله الرب يسوع .. لأن كل من نظروا إليه إستناروا ووجوههم لم تخزى .. فى إسم المسيح إلهنا أمين .*
* عزيزي القارئ أنظر إلى الصور وستعرف أن سر الرب لخائفيه ..*





 

*صور ة من داخل حجرة النوم التى كانت ترقد فيها الاخت دميانة .* 







*الأخت دميانة بعد المعجزة ومعها ابنها إيليا .*





 





*الأخ عمانوئيل و زوجته الأخت دميانة .* ​ 




 ​ 





 



 

*الأخت دميانة أثناء المعمودية .*
​ *رشا نور *
* خدمة مصر للمسيح *
* 6 / 2 / 2009 *


----------



## BITAR (7 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها *
*ويجعله سبب بركه*
*لكثيرين*​


----------



## المزاحم (7 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخونا على القصة الجيلة بجد اجمل قصة قراتها ليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس


----------



## kmmmoo (8 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها *


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا على سردك للقصة الرائعة

وربنا يحافظ على الى مثلها

سلام المسيح


----------



## Ferrari (8 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع

 الرب يباركك

ويحافظ عليهم

​


----------



## man4truth (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعجزه الرائعة
والرب يسوع يظهر نفسه لكل من يطلبه بلجاجه


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 مارس 2009)

*مبرووووووووووووووك عليها نعمة الخلاص*

*وربنا يحافظ علي اسرتها *

*شكرا علي الخبر المفرح ده *​


----------



## SALVATION (4 مارس 2009)

_طوباكم يا من اخترتم ووثقتم فى غنى مراحم الرب
يسوع ينزع عنهم وعن امثالهم كل ضيق
شكرا للخبر_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 مارس 2009)

ولا و فرحتني بجد ربنا قلدر علي كل شئ و عصر المعجزات منتهاش زي ما كتير بيقول كدا بالعكس ده بيذيد


----------

